# Bikerinnen aus dem Raum BS



## Sunnygirl (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin 27 Jahre alt und auf der Suche nach Bikerinnen aus der Gegend von Braunschweig, die Lust haben auf gemeinsame Touren (2-3 Stunden) in der näheren Umgebung? Möchte nicht immer nur in den Männergruppen biken.

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand meldet 

Gruß


----------



## adlmic (17. August 2011)

Hi,

deine Anfrage nach Bikerinnen ist ja schon ne Weile her, wie ich sehe. Wie sieht es denn aus? Hast du ein paar Leute gefunden? Wäre daran interessiert. Bin auch 27 Jahre alt und wohne in BS-Ölper. Am Montag haben sich auch nur Männer zu ner Feierabendrunde gefunden. Besser als nix, aber eben doch anders.

Gruß Michele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 228984 (20. November 2011)

.


----------

